# Please Help! Red Sores on Cory



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I just cannot win..

Just found this little guy today. Still alive. All other fish seem fine that i can tell. I inherited him about a month ago. He always hid under the drift wood. When he came out today after a large water change he looked odd, so I netted him and found this:




























He is now dead.. But just wanted to know what i am facing..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Might be bacterial. Watch all the other fish for signs of this disease.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some metronidazole...treat the entire tank...there are other meds that work for this also...
try this place.................it may help..

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/symptoms.html


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

No local stores by me carry metronidazole.. So i just ordered some on the internet, should be here within the next two days.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

John,
I got the metronidazole in the mail today. Dosed the tank according to the label (250mg per 10gallons). But it is unclear on how long to dose the tank for. It says repeat every 24hrs. Treatment length depends on infection. Recommended minimum of 5 days but no longer then 10 days.

What do you think? How many days should i treat for?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

start with 5 days..see how it is doing....continue for a few more days just to make sure...


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

What kind of substrate you have?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

what a sad photo!
Poor little guy.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you see this on other fish, you may consider, in addition to the meds, changing out the filter media and temporarily using a UV filter. I've had recurring bacterial infections that stopped after changing out filter media, and I have a UY filter that I move from tank to tank whenever I need it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

although UV filters tend to kill good bacteria...they are without a doubt one of the best things to invest in...


----------

